# meyer 6.5tm complete for tacoma almost ready for sale!



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

I will have a 6.5tm meyers steel plow, complete set up for 99 ( maybe other years ) tacoma ready for sale in about one month. Just throwing it out there now to see if any interest. Meyers does not make a truck mount for this plow, however I had a welder / machinist whom i've been using for a few years fabricate a mount to fit the truck. He did an awesome job, this application works well with this truck. The unit will come with blade, bracket, lights, pump, joy stick controller, the complete set up for tacoma. All you need to do is bolt to tacoma, no drilling necessary and wire up controls. I will post pics within next month. I'm not sure what I will ask for it. This is not a new plow but a good plow in good condition. Justa heads up for anyone wanting a small plow for next year.


----------



## Chuey (Apr 29, 2008)

I know it's been a while, but do you still have the plow?


----------



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

no, it was sold shortly after post locally.


----------

